# toilet paper rolls



## tamicat47 (Aug 19, 2008)

:blushoes anyone know if it is okay to give your birds a toilet paper roll to shred? Thanks for the info.

Tammy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not give toilet paper rolls, I would only give paper towel rolls with the glued pieces cut off.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try to avoid any scented tissue as well.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I give mine paper towel rolls and they think the rolls are going to eat them. When they finally realize the rolls are going to hurt them, they tear them apart.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

*I wouldn't use toliet paper rolls!!*

I would not use them because the glue is very toxic I've heard even though I don't know if its true but its in the cockatiel magazine I have!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't give my birds cardboard because of the glue used to stick it all together. Better to be safe i figure.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

I just looked it up and got mixed reviews, some said it was fine, others said it was dangerous and should never be done because it's a choking hazard. I wouldn't feed them TP rolls, just to be safe.


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

I give my bird card board egg cartons and Hide thing in some but not all the little cups it incourges forging and the love to chew it up to find the treats. I cut them in half or thirds for the little birds. I also fill paper towel rolls with stuff and fold up the ends I just peel the glue off if there is any depending on the brand some don't have any glue.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

my love birds loves to play with cardboard tubes from both Toilet paper and paper towels

he lifts them up throws them around (specially on the floor for me to pick back up), he's even been known to dunk them in his bath water I think he thought they were floating toys lol


----------



## tamicat47 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your info. I don't think I will give them to my birds.


----------

